# I was featured in a B&H Photo article!



## nerwin (Jul 5, 2018)

A couple weeks ago, I was asked by a writer from B&H Photo about a firework photo I took in a small town a few years ago and they wanted to feature it on their Explora blog. It was really great working with them and kind of cool having a photo of mine featured in one of their articles. Though only us photographers typically know who B&H photo is hahaha.

28 Photogenic Options for July 4th Fireworks Nationwide, Part 2: MI to WY

I'm toward the bottom of the list, so you gotta scroll down to find me. It's not my favorite photo but they really liked it because they wanted to show a small town firework display in the article. I guess mine fit the bill.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 5, 2018)

Congrats! Always nice to get some recognition.

Joe


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 5, 2018)

That's really cool! How did they find and choose your photograph?


----------



## nerwin (Jul 5, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> That's really cool! How did they find and choose your photograph?



The writer found my photo on Flickr and asked if she could feature it in her article. I'll be getting a set of reflectors too because of it


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 5, 2018)

congratulations bud. nice image and dialog


----------



## terri (Jul 5, 2018)

Congrats!   Nice to get validation like this.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 5, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm glad you got recognition as well as compensation. They are a business and using photos helps promote their business and helps enable them to profit/make money. 

It would be a good idea to learn about contracting/licensing usage if someone wants to use your photos, so even if the compensation is merchandise the type of use and the time frame would be specified.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 5, 2018)

That's really cool. Read the article, Great image.


----------



## sj-gordon (Jul 5, 2018)

Congratulation!  That is too cool.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 5, 2018)

Nice going! Good article, good photo you had in it. Congratulations!


----------



## henryp (Jul 6, 2018)

nerwin said:


> A couple weeks ago, I was asked by a writer from B&H Photo about a firework photo I took in a small town a few years ago and they wanted to feature it on their Explora blog. It was really great working with them and kind of cool having a photo of mine featured in one of their articles. Though only us photographers typically know who B&H photo is hahaha.
> 
> 28 Photogenic Options for July 4th Fireworks Nationwide, Part 2: MI to WY
> 
> I'm toward the bottom of the list, so you gotta scroll down to find me. It's not my favorite photo but they really liked it because they wanted to show a small town firework display in the article. I guess mine fit the bill.



Terrific. Thanks for taking part.


----------



## otherprof (Jul 6, 2018)

nerwin said:


> A couple weeks ago, I was asked by a writer from B&H Photo about a firework photo I took in a small town a few years ago and they wanted to feature it on their Explora blog. It was really great working with them and kind of cool having a photo of mine featured in one of their articles. Though only us photographers typically know who B&H photo is hahaha.
> 
> 28 Photogenic Options for July 4th Fireworks Nationwide, Part 2: MI to WY
> 
> I'm toward the bottom of the list, so you gotta scroll down to find me. It's not my favorite photo but they really liked it because they wanted to show a small town firework display in the article. I guess mine fit the bill.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 7, 2018)

Congrats to you and well done.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jul 7, 2018)

Congratulations! 
Am at Acadia N.P. Til October. If you come this way, mYbe we can say hi?


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 7, 2018)

Well done............................................................


----------



## nerwin (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you all!


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 8, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------

